# Mating mantises manually



## bill krut (Jan 19, 2008)

Would it be possible to take the sperm of a male mantis and put it in a female? After mantises mate can you find the spermataphore?


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2008)

No and sometimes.


----------



## bill krut (Jan 19, 2008)

Hm. So why cant you take the spermataphore and stick it into a female mantises vagina? (if thats what its called, which i'm sure its not)


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 20, 2008)

why do that..just mate them like the rest of us do


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 20, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> why do that..just mate them like the rest of us do


maybe he dont want to lose his male


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 20, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> maybe he dont want to lose his male


if he does it right he wont.  iv havent lost a male yet..i lost 1 before on the flowermantids but thats cause i didnt feed her..if shes full up theres less chance she will eat him.i never heard of someone doing that before..lol

how would u get the sperm from the him..lol a fake female.lol


----------



## Rick (Jan 20, 2008)

krut said:


> Hm. So why cant you take the spermataphore and stick it into a female mantises vagina? (if thats what its called, which i'm sure its not)


I am sure there is more to it than that.


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 20, 2008)

how would u get the sperm from the male?


----------



## acerbity (Jan 20, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> how would u get the sperm from the male?


Very carefully.


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 20, 2008)

acerbity said:


> Very carefully.


he would be going mental while u done that.u think he would let u do that..?i dont..u would put him through alot of stress i bet..This hole idear is silly.


----------



## chun (Jan 20, 2008)

i know for sure you can artificially inseminate sperm into queen ants, bees, bumble bees etc, so it is possible (although i'm not very familiar with Mantodea's reproductive anatomy). Like all artificial insemination, the success rate is usually so low that it's not really worth doing on a small scale.

Getting sperm from the male involves killing the male and manually extracting it from the accessory glands.


----------



## obregon562 (Jan 20, 2008)

I still prefer the natural way...


----------



## joossa (Jan 21, 2008)

In laboratory conditions, sure... I don't see how your ordinary breeder can do it with success though.... The process would have to simulate and account for all hormonal processes, sperm capacitation, etc. etc. in order for the process to be successful.

Don't sweat it though. In the long run, mantids are not all that difficult to breed. There are much harder to breed animals out there... like _Ceratophrys ornata_.


----------



## asdsdf (Jan 21, 2008)

You should see how they get sperm from horses. &gt;.&lt;

I don't think it would be possible with mantises.


----------



## acerbity (Jan 21, 2008)

asdsdf said:


> You should see how they get sperm from horses. &gt;.&lt; I don't think it would be possible with mantises.


Please... I just ate.

Now I can't get that scene from "Jacka$$ 2" out of my head.


----------



## idolomantis who forgot to login (Jan 22, 2008)

omg i,m just hoing to give the femal a big fat grasshopper so she don,t eat the male.. i dont want to lose another one -.-


----------



## bill krut (Jan 22, 2008)

no, i was asking because, that would be the only way to produce a hybrid, anyone ever hear of a liger?


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2008)

krut said:


> no, i was asking because, that would be the only way to produce a hybrid, anyone ever hear of a liger?


Yes I know what a liger is but you're talking about mammals and insects. Completely different.


----------



## bill krut (Jan 22, 2008)

species to species is not a big difference though. I was just giving an example, it doesn't mean it doesn't work with insects. It hasn't been tried yet right?


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 23, 2008)

krut said:


> it doesn't mean it doesn't work with insects. It hasn't been tried yet right?


im sure its been tryed many times.that was one of my Q when i 1st joined this forum..breeding 2 difrent spcies..it cant be done so i was told.be so cool tho if it could..u could cross some cool ones..idol x flowermantis..lol..orhid x the giant asian..lmfao.ant mantid male on a giant asians back..hahahaha i know im being silly now..lmao


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 23, 2008)

if you gonna hybrid, mix then a stick insect whit a mantis &gt;.&lt;


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 23, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> if you gonna hybrid, mix then a stick insect whit a mantis &gt;.&lt;


boring..lol..who wants stick insects..


----------



## Mantida (Jan 23, 2008)

krut said:


> species to species is not a big difference though. I was just giving an example, it doesn't mean it doesn't work with insects. It hasn't been tried yet right?


Been tried actually, by scientists.

Even if the mating is successful and an ootheca is laid, it won't hatch. If it does, the nymphs will probably die/are mutated. Cross breeding really only would work with mantids that are very similar, like Stagmomantis carolina x Stagmomantis limbata, and even with the similarity in the species it will be 99.9% unsuccessful.


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 23, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> boring..lol..who wants stick insects..


i have them...........................and they are everything exept boring.......................... :angry:


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 23, 2008)

Mantida said:


> Been tried actually, by scientists. Even if the mating is successful and an ootheca is laid, it won't hatch. If it does, the nymphs will probably die/are mutated. Cross breeding really only would work with mantids that are very similar, like Stagmomantis carolina x Stagmomantis limbata, and even with the similarity in the species it will be 99.9% unsuccessful.


so do u think if i have the time and spare mantids it would be worth mating female Hierodula solomonis with a male Hierodula membrace?


----------



## ThorEH (Jan 23, 2008)

Maybe - but why would you. The offspring would be infertile anyway - as i.e ligons are !


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 23, 2008)

ThorEH said:


> The offspring would be infertile anyway


it would be pointless then.


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 23, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> it would be pointless then.


ye otherwise you better mate a male walbergii whit a female diabolica... that would be beautiful


----------



## ThorEH (Jan 23, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> ye otherwise you better mate a male walbergii whit a female diabolica... that would be beautiful


...but that wouldn't work as they are in different families (Hymenopodidae and Empusidae)


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 23, 2008)

ThorEH said:


> ...but that wouldn't work as they are in different families (Hymenopodidae and Empusidae)


true... i was kidding _._


----------



## bill krut (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks


----------

